

IcoMoon - Custom Built and Crisp Icon Fonts - lemieux
http://icomoon.io

======
Keyamoon
@lemieux Thanks for posting this. I found about it via my live google
analytics. It went crazy! [https://dl.dropbox.com/u/38300086/img/live-
analytics-screens...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/38300086/img/live-analytics-
screenshot.png)

@ncarroll Thanks for the suggestions. I updated the front page.

~~~
lemieux
No problem! Your app is awesome and deserves this kind of exposure!

------
ncarroll
Looks nice! I have two comments on your homepage copy: 1) "Various Different
Formats" is redundant. That which varies is different by definition. You could
choose one or the other - or an even more descriptive/specific word and be
better off. "Files in three formats" or maybe better: "Three formats: svg,
png, csh" as that tells me exactly what you are offering. 2.) "Starting at
$1.6/month" honestly confused me for a moment and I heard my inner-smartalec
wondering 1.6 million? billion?. While I know what you mean, I imagine that it
is in your interest not to awaken your visitor's inner-smartalec if you can
get out of it. He's a terrible critic and you're looking for (paying)
supporters. In my opinion using the more expected 1.60/month" would be better.

In any case I've bookmarked your site for exploration and I wish you the very
best of luck!

------
yock
From your developer friendly license:

 _Including a large portion of the icons in your product could potentially
harm IcoMoon's sales. An additional permission must be granted for such use
cases._

When I buy a license to use fonts or graphics, I expect that I'll be permitted
to use all of the assets licensed to me. I suppose there is room for licenses
that grant me permission to use up to a specified number of assets, but if
that is your intention I really do think you should be specific about it. That
statement makes me worry that I'm going to trip some arbitrary, invisible
limit and get dinged for it after I've already shipped. It also makes me think
that it won't be enforced unilaterally, and that factors other than purely
"number of assets included" will be considered for enforcement.

~~~
Keyamoon
I agree, I'll specify the number. Do you think 400 would be good/enough? My
only intention is to make it fair for both sides. I doubt any project would
need more than 400 icons. Unless its purpose is to distribute icons!

~~~
yock
I suppose it depends on how complex a model you're willing to support. There
might be some pricing opportunities available to you here, where a sliding
scale can accomodate projects of various size. Of course, I could be
overthinking the whole thing too.

------
laktek
This is just awesome. Crisp icon set with a great app for creating custom
builds. Even the downloaded builds are very intuitive to use.

One of the best product experiences I had in a while.

------
cheald
Icomoon is awesome. I've been using it with the current product design cycle
I'm in, and the ability to build a custom font subset and _persist the
settings in my Git repo so I can track how the font has changed over time_ is
wonderful.

------
wiradikusuma
I'm confused. Is this like FontAwesome but with ability to cherry pick the
icons? How come the free package contains 1500+ icons while the paid one only
has 925+?

~~~
Keyamoon
Well, as its creator, I would say it's much better than FontAwesome in many
different ways. But yea you can choose the icons you need, instead of loading
one font with all the icons that you may never need.

If you look at the library tab (<http://icomoon.io/app/#library>) you'll see
the free icon sets. There are also two premium sets available right now. These
are different sets.

~~~
samsnelling
Could you elaborate on why yours is much better? I'm willing to make the
switch... However how is your method any better?

------
hsmyers
Lots of iconic material this weekend---enough to make me start thinking about
how to use them in my apps. Particularly with the addition of color! Might
have to give it a go just to test things out. Currently I use Unicode as
though it were a series of icons (chess pieces in particular) and this might
be a better go at it. No dependency on anything I don't bring to the party!!
:)

\--hsm

------
DanBC
Thank you for putting a big thing about accessibility on the page. That's a
nice touch!

I always feel a bit stupid when I see these kind of fonts used, because I can
never quite match the icon to the desired action.

(?) and (i) are confusing until I've used them the first time.

------
allr
@Keyamoon you know what would be very awesome? a checkbox that automatically
add @2x .png version for iOS! so when you download your icons in let say
16x16, it also create a 32x32 version with @2x in the filename. (i.e cog.png
16x16 and cog@2x.png 32x32)

~~~
Keyamoon
Hmm, the "images" button can do this. It can generate CSS sprites too. With
any color or size you decide.

------
rabialam
I really like the app -- just tried it out on a project and was able to very
easily create a custom icon and use it at multiple sizes via the app.

------
spleeder
Is IcoMoon based on <http://fontello.com/> by any chance?

~~~
Keyamoon
It's actually the other way around: <http://icomoon.io/#about>

------
ronyeh
Thanks! This is awesome stuff. I'm definitely going to use these icon fonts in
my iOS apps. :-)

------
spleeder
Where or when can we find the source code for this amazing app?

